# Brauche mal schnelle Hilfe ...



## andream116 (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ja relativ neu hier und hab grad vorhin noch glücklich und zufrieden in meinem anderen Thread geschrieben. Und jetzt brauchen wir eure Hilfe. Mein Mann ist grad reingekommen und hat gemeint dass unsere Fische den ganzen Tag schon so seltsam sind. (2 Kois, 2 Shubunkins und 8 Goldfische). Ich hab mich jetzt überzeugt: das ist wirklich schlimm: alle liegen am Boden, nur ein Koi ist an der untersten Stufe vom Bachlauf und schnappt nach Luft ¿ (Ironie). Man hat auch den Eindruck er kratzt sich am Rand den Rücken.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir die Kois erst seit einer Woche haben. Fressen tun sie auch nichts.
Wir haben zwei Sprudelsteine drin und der Filter läuft.
Meint ihr die haben eine Krankheit eingeschleppt. Das Aussehen ist ganz normal. Das Wasser ist auch klar ....
HILFE! Was kann denn das sein????


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
ohne Bild kann man da gar nichts erahnen ! Bitte mal fotografieren,
kann man denn irgendetwas an den Fischen sehen ? Weiße Flecken oder
Einblutungen. ?


----------



## andream116 (1. Aug. 2014)

Es ist ja jetzt zu dunkel, ich versuch es morgen mal mit den Fotos! Danke schon mal!


----------



## andream116 (3. Aug. 2014)

Das mit den Bilder einstellen hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft. Da muss ich mich mal in Ruhe damit beschäftigen. Auf jeden Fall ist das Verhalten der Fische immer noch seltsam. Sie liegen am Boden, bewegen sich kaum, nur bei den Kois meint man sie kratzen sich an der Steinfolie .... Wir haben einen weißen __ Goldfisch, wir haben ihn wegen Überbesatz von einem Bekannten bekommen, keine Ahnung wie alt der ist, auf jeden Fall ist er relativ groß. Dieser hat lauter rote Flecken, aber keine Pünktchen sondern das sieht so aus, als ob er die Farbe wechselt oder Einblutungen hat.
Wir haben uns jetzt ein Breitbandantibiotikum geholt (ich glaub es heißt Medifin von Pond) und hoffen mal, dass es das Richtige ist und hilft.
Hat jemand von euch sonst noch ne Idee, was das sein könnte?


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2014)

Wie wäre es mit Überbesatz, schlechten Lebensbedingungen und Tierquälerei
Oder 0 Ahnung und aber wir kippen erstmal was rein.
Ein Verkäufer hat ja gesagt das hilft......


----------



## andream116 (3. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank Troll20 für deine großartige Hilfe. Ja - es stimmt, wir sind Anfänger und haben/machen bestimmt viele Fehler - aber wir versuchen unser Bestes - darum bin ich  ja jetzt in diesem Forum. Unsere Tierärtzin hat am Samstag geschlossen - also was sollen wir tun - warten bis die Fische gestorben sind???? Weißt du, ich hatte mir hier Hilfe erhofft aber keine Anfeindungen - und ich möchte mich auch nicht als Tierquäler hinstellen lassen!!!!


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2014)

Na du hattest Zeit um ein Medikament zu besorgen, aber keine Zeit für ein paar Bilder bzw wie man die einstellt.
Was soll man da sonst denken.

LG René

Edit schreibt:

Das wir keine funktionierende Glaskugeln haben, sollte klar sein.
Wir können nur helfen wenn wir so viel wie möglich Informationen von dir bekommen.  Als aller beste haben sich da Bilder vom Ist- Zustand bewährt. 
Dann eine ausführliche Beschreibung vom Teich Filter usw.


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Aug. 2014)

Moin, mach doch erstmal schnell eine Wassertest!!!!!!!!


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2014)

Also mach bitte Bilder, Bilder,  Bilder und lade diese vom Handy direkt oder PC mit dem kleinen Button unter dem Feld zum schreiben gleich neben " Antworte erstellen" , "Bilder hochladen" hoch. Alles ganz einfach und selbst erklärend.


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2014)

Günter ich glaube ein  Wassertestmittel wird sie jetzt nicht da haben egal ob Streifen oder Tröpfchen und auf einem Sonntag auch schwer zu bekommen.

LG René


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2014)

Damit kann man auch leider keine Bakterien oder __ Parasiten erkennen, maximal Nitrit oder Nitrat und die allgemeinen Werte wie GH KH usw


----------



## muh.gp (3. Aug. 2014)

Meine erste Maßnahme wäre mal ein ausgiebiger Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser. 30% reduzieren einen eventuellen Keimdruck und entspannen auch die Situation bei vermeintlichen Wasserproblemen.

Und René, produktiv sind deine Aussagen nicht wirklich. Dass etwas schlief läuft ist offensichtlich, da helfen keine Beschuldigungen, sondern Tipps zu Sofortmaßnahmen. Und, man kann seine Beiträge innerhalb eines Zeitraums auch bearbeiten, denn drei Beiträge mit nur einem Satz in kurzer Zeit, bringen dir vielleicht etwas in der Statistik, sind aber für die Übersicht im eigentlichen Thema kontraproduktiv.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Aug. 2014)

Ist klar Rene.
Aber evtl. hat er ja doch was da oder kann sich es vom Nacharn, Bekannten was holen, dann würde sich die Sacher schon erleichtern!


----------



## andream116 (3. Aug. 2014)

@ troll20: Ja, es liegt nicht daran, dass ich keine Zeit hatte, sondern nicht weiß, wie es geht mit dem Bilder einstellen.

Mein Mann hilft mir jetzt und wir versuchen es einmal. Wir haben vorletzte Woche erst das Wasser testen lassen und das war ok. Es ist auch ganz klar ....
Wir wollten ja unsere Goldfische abgeben, das hab ich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, aber das kann ich ja jetzt nicht, wenn sie wirklich alle krank sein sollten. So und jetzt versuchen wir mal unser Glück mit dem Fotografieren. ....


----------



## andream116 (3. Aug. 2014)




----------



## andream116 (3. Aug. 2014)

Das ist der Koi - so schlimm ist es bei ihm nicht, aber ein paar rote Stellen kann man schon sehen. Mein Mann hat gestern schon einen Teil des Wassers erneuert.
Das erste Bild ist der __ Goldfisch, der vorher ganz weiß war.


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Andrea(ich hoffe, das ist dein Name)

Hast du es denn schonmal mit einem 20min. Salzbad versucht?

Also, die betroffenen Fische, in einen Extrabehälter setzen
und dann eine Salzlösung dazu geben, Belüftung nicht vergessen!
Wäre mal so eine erste Maßnahme, welche ich evtl. ergreifen würde.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Glück und gute Besserung für deine Fische.
Lass dich von der  nicht abschrecken, wir sind nicht alle so!

Man bekommt hier auch tatsächlich viel Hilfe und Anregungen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## andream116 (3. Aug. 2014)

Sollen wir dann alle reintun (das Verhalten ist ja bei allen komisch.... nur diese Flecken sind nur bei zwei Fischen) und welche Mischung Salz/Wasser? Danke auch für die nette Antwort!


----------



## Michael H (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Hier mal ein Link , vielleicht ist das was für dich .....

http://www.koi-experts.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=7&Itemid=16


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Danke Michael,
fürs Einspringen, ich habe verzweifelt nach dem Rezept gesucht,

 allerdings im HGT und nicht bei Google


----------



## andream116 (3. Aug. 2014)

Danke - vielen Dank! Ich hab sogar im Küchenschrank noch Meersalz gefunden, denn das normale Speisesalz ist ja jodiert. Muss meinen Mann noch überzeugen, er denkt ich will den Fischen den letzten Garaus machen. Er glaubt nicht, dass das was hilft. Ich hab gesagt, dass wir es ja mal an dem schlimm befallenen __ Goldfisch ausprobieren können, wenn er schon Angst hat, dass die Fische am Salzbad eingehen!


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Vergiss nicht, gut zu belüften und die Fische zu beobachten
Viel Erfolg
Bine


----------



## Moonlight (3. Aug. 2014)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, Salz wird nicht großartig weiterhelfen. Für mich sieht das wie eine bakterielle Geschichte aus. Da hilft nur ein Antibiotika vom Tierarzt. Das Scheuern kann auf zu hohen Nitritgehalt hindeuten, kann aber auch parasitärer Natur sein. Ein Breitbandantibiotikum ist nicht das Richtige, da Du nicht weißt ob es überhaupt eine Wirkung erzeugt. Für mich wäre ein Teilwasserwechsel jetzt das Mittel um übers Wochenende zu kommen und würde danach mit Koi und Goldi zum Fachtierarzt gehen. Nur dort kann Dir fachmännisch geholfen werden. Bei mechanischen Verletzungen oder bekannten __ Parasiten können wir auch Ratschläge erteilen, aber bei bakteriellen Infektionen muss ein Antibiogramm erstellt werden. Da wird dann die Bakterienart bestimmt und das richtige Mittel ermittelt. Mandy


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2014)

Andrea,
habt ihr die neuen Koi sofort eingesetzt, ohne Quarantäne ? 
Dann kann es natürlich sein, daß die schon was hatten. 
Neue Fische sollte man erst einmal getrennt von den Anderen halten, um zu sehen, ob sie irgendeine Krankheit habe, so 
steckst du wenigstens Deinen Altbestand nicht an . 
Wie Mandy schon sagte, bei Bakterien ist eine Ferndiagnose nicht möglich.


----------



## andream116 (4. Aug. 2014)

Alle Fische leben immer noch - Gott sei Dank! So um 9 Uhr macht unsere Tierärztin auf, dann ruf ich gleich mal an und mach einen Termin für heute aus - Glück im Unglück: unser Hund muss auch geimpft werden, dann spar ich mir wenigstens einen Weg


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2014)

Moin, kennt sich deine Tierärztin auch mit Fischen aus, dass ist in den seltensten Fällen der Fall.
Ich hoffe es für dich und die Fische,  viel Erfolg. 

LG René


----------



## andream116 (4. Aug. 2014)

Hab vorhin angerufen, Sie macht doch erst um 10 Uhr auf! Das ist eine ganz nette Tierärztin (arbeitet auch im Tierheim), wenn sie es nicht weiß, gibt sie uns bestimmt eine passende Adresse!


----------



## andream116 (4. Aug. 2014)

So - wie vermutet hat uns unsere Tierärztin an einen Tierarzt weitergeleitet, der sich speziell mit Fischen auskennt. Dort hab ich jetzt gleich morgen früh einen Termin ausgemacht. Und zur Erklärung - und damit ich mir nicht wieder unterstellen lassen muss, nicht gleich was zu unternehmen - der Tierarzt ist 45 km entfernt, ich habe drei Kinder die Schulferien haben und heute kein Auto! Aber morgen früh geht's dann los - hoffentlich ist es nichts allzu schlimmes!


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2014)

Ich drücke dir ganz fest die  die Daumen
Bine


----------



## troll20 (4. Aug. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir ganz fest die  die Daumen
> Bine


Ich auch und nimms nicht persönlich. 

LG René


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2014)

Andrea, wir haben alle Kinder und Verständnis für viele Dinge. Wofür wir kein Verständnis haben, sind Laien die selbst rumdoktern anstatt sich professionelle Hilfe zu suchen. Alles ist gut


----------



## andream116 (5. Aug. 2014)

So bin wieder da: also massenhaft Parasitenbefall mit unaussprechlichen Namen (Icho????, Tri????). Wir haben FMC (ist es wirklich so hochgiftig?) für das Wasser bekommen, müssen jetzt aber erst mal den Gartenteich absichern, weil das Lieblingsgetränk unseres Hundes Teichwasser ist.... Der Tierarzt hat gemeint, wir müssen unsere Teichmuscheln rausholen, weil die das nicht überleben würden. Hab natürlich vergessen zu fragen, wie lange das Wasser giftig bleibt, wir sollen jetzt 4 mal aller zwei Tage das FMC verdünnen und reinschütten ... muss jetzt dann nochmal anrufen, wann die Teichmuscheln wieder reinkönnen und ob die __ Parasiten nicht in den Teichmuscheln überleben können?!?!?


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2014)

Aha, der Abstrich hat Icho???-> Ichthyophthirius multifiliis, kurz Ichty genannt ... und Tri??? -> wahrscheinlich Trichodina ergeben 
Hmm, gegen Ichty ist FMC gut, aber gegen Trichodina gibt es bessere Mittel.
Wenn man gegen Beides gleichzeitig vorgehen will, wäre Methylenblau oder Wofasteril E400 besser.

Wie lange das Wasser für den Hund giftig ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich setze so etwas nicht in meinem Teich ein.

Viel Erfolg,

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (5. Aug. 2014)

Hier ei e kleine Lektüre zu Fmc:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=1330

LG René


----------



## andream116 (5. Aug. 2014)

Au weia, das was in deinem Link steht Troll20 klingt ja nicht gerade gesund ..... Meinst du ich soll es lassen und mir eins von den beiden Mitteln besorgen die Moonlight erwähnt hat???
Ich hab jetzt mal ein Netz besorgt, das wir über den Teich spannen, sodass weder Hund noch Vögel noch irgendein Kind ans Wasser kommt .....


----------



## andream116 (5. Aug. 2014)

PS: Der Tierarzt war übrigens super, hab ihn jetzt hier auch in eurer Liste gefunden, der behandelt auch Exoten, __ Schildkröten ......


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2014)

Also ob Du das Mittel anwendest ist Dir überlassen. Im Prinzip sollte er als Tierarzt wissen was er verabreicht.
Nur mir kommt so etwas eben nicht in den Teich. Liegt aber hauptsächlich an meinem Volumen. Hinterher die 30% TWW zu machen, würden mich einen ganzen Tag Wasser nachfüllen lassen und dazu hab ich die Zeit nicht.
Ich persönlich habe bei bei Trichodina super Erfahrungen mit Wofasteril gemacht.
Das löst sich nach ein paar Stunden u.a. in Sauerstoff auf und man muss keine TWW machen (die ich alle 3 Tage eh schon mache). Und der Hund kann bedenkenlos danach wieder trinken (während der Behandlung eh nicht, da würde er wegen dem Essiggeruch die __ Nase rümpfen).

Welchen Tierarzt meinst Du denn? Gib mal den Namen preis 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Heißt also zu viel Fisch in zu wenig Wasser ......

Solltest wenn alles überstanden ist , dich von ein paar Fischen ( Koi ) trennen . Sonst haste das gleiche Problem ganz schnell wieder und das ganze geht von vorne los ......


----------



## andream116 (5. Aug. 2014)

wir wollten uns ja von unseren Goldfischen trennen und nur noch die zwei Kois und evtl. die zwei Shubunkins behalten. Ich hab auch schon jemanden gefunden, der die Goldfische nehmen würde. Aber jetzt muss ich sie ja erst einmal wieder gesund bekommen, nicht dass sie die Seuche dort auch einschleppen! 
@ Moonlight: Der Tierarzt heißt Dr. Karbe in Diepersdorf (Großraum Nürnberg)


----------



## andream116 (7. Aug. 2014)

So die erste Behandlung haben wir gestern durchgeführt: alle __ Muscheln und soviel Sumpfdeckelschnecken, wie wir finden konnten, haben wir in einen extra Behälter getan, außenrum einen Zaun gesetzt zur Sicherheit unseres Hundes obendrüber ein Netz gespannt zur Sicherheit der Vögel, die gerne trinken und baden. So und jetzt hoffen wir mal, dass es ihnen bald besser geht. Mal noch eine Frage, wir wollen ja unsere Goldfischen einem Bekannten mit Riesenteich geben, wie lange müssen wir sie in Quarantäne setzen, um zu gewährleisten, dass sie auch wirklich gesund sind???


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall nach der Behandlung, 
14 Tage Quarantäne machen.
Das ist generell sinnvoll, 
wenn man Fische vom einen Teich in einen anderen setzt
oder vom Fischhändler in den eigenen Teich.

Die Quarantäne sollte dann aber im "neuen Teichwasser", 
des zukünftigen Domizils durchgeführt werden,
in einem separaten Becken natürlich.

Um zu sehen, ob die Fische in dem neuen Teichmillieu auch nicht krank werden.
(Am besten noch einen "Pilotfisch" des neuen Teichs, mit in das Becken setzen)

Wenn nach 14 Tagen alle fit sind, sollte der Umzug geglückt sein.

Gruß Bine


----------



## andream116 (7. Aug. 2014)




----------

